# CM9 Alpha 0 issues thread. Post your issues here.



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

In order to help all the members I am suggesting using this thread as an issues tracker and hopefully prove fixes.
What I ask is that anyone who adds a post please read previous posts first to see if someone already posted the issue.
If this thread is used I will be updating the 2nd post will a concise list to make it easier.
I hope this works for.everyone.
Happy ICS on HP Touchpad.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

1. Can't select the standard wallpaper, because it's not shown in gallery, wallpaper or live wallpaper

2. In CM9 a0 cannot restart to webOS now. At this time the TP can only shutdown from ICS. On power on start, it goes right to ICS.

_FIX: download moboot and there is a text file in the package. Read it and it tells you how to change to time/order/and default boot option through ADB (terminal emulator should work but I used ADB to make it 1 second wait on boot). And this is coming from a person who did not know what adb is until recently.._

3. WiFi is (still) very hit and miss. It shows connected, but loses internet connection and have to toggle off/on. Sometimes issues with initially connecting. Have to toggle off/on to fix as well.

4. VPN with L2TP/IPSect PSK option does not work on Touchpad.

5. Touchpad reboots after about 20 minutes or so of usage. If put in sleep, it's fine.

6. Photoshop touch (app) does not work. When the app starts, the screen goes black then the device reboot.

7. Accelerometer is unresponsive. If the screen is turned, it is very delayed for the orientation to adjust between portrait and landscape. This is not a hardware issue as I have tested it fine with certain games on webOS since having installed CM9.

8. Turning the notification off, shows this message "Unfortunately, system UI has stopped."
and the (Home,back,multitask) buttons are gone and every error message appears every 10 seconds

_FIX: _Theres a new fix for this and charging combined on the bottom of the main page
Charger and SystemUI force close fix for alpha0: http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/ Just flash with CWM

9. Flash player (app) shows as installed in the market but can't update it.

FIX: Try uninstalling the existing version of flash and then installing it from the market. I know that if you have a modified version of Flash (ie Hulufied etc) the market will refuse to update it, but if you uninstall first you can grab the market version without issue.

10. Unable to mount on SDCard to my MAC, plug it in and it does nto show up, it knows its plugged in (charging), but no SDCard I have to boot to recovery to access my SCCard from my MAC

FIX: You gotta use the *android file trasfer app* and turn on MTP (settings, storage, top right click settings, turn on MTP)

http://www.android.com/filetransfer/ 

11. If someone could walk me through getting titanium backup to work, I'll get you a case of beer  It's the only issue I'm dealing with. Read every post on the cm9 thread, searched threads and Google, installed various titanium backup apks, without luck. But damn, my TP looks freaking awesome on ics. 

FIX: Google titanium backup 4.0.2 .apk. download it onto your touch pad. Fire up file manager (get it from the market if you haven't done so already) install it and you're off to the races


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Not a big issue but you can't select the standard wallpaper again, because it's not shown @ gallery, wallpaper or live wallpaper :&


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been looking for the work around, or perhaps I'm just not informed... In CM9 a0 I cannot restart to webOS now. I'm not sure if there was a setting that is now gone.

With webOS / CM7 I was using Cyboot (preware) to set the default OS and time to boot.
At this time the TP can only shutdown from ICS. On power on start, it goes right to ICS. How can I get back to webOS? Do I need to reflash Moboot?

Overall, the ICS experience is AWESOME!!! I do need to get some work done on the webOS side though.


----------



## diaz6091 (Jun 9, 2011)

Back in CM7, I used to be able to run/debug my android apps via Eclipse...now Eclipse does not recognize my TP. I haven't really researched much on development for 2.2+ devices on ICS devices....maybe that is my issue?


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

WiFi is still very hit and miss. Always has been!


----------



## ateamtip (Aug 24, 2011)

I can't use the VPN with L2TP/IPSect PSK option.

It's working great on my phone with CM, but not working on the touchpad


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got an email thanking me for registering my Galaxy Nexus. Signing into some Google app activated this.

gapps 'lifted' from a Nexus then? ;D


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

Carlo said:


> I just got an email thanking me for registering my Galaxy Nexus. Signing into some Google app activated this.
> 
> gapps 'lifted' from a Nexus then? ;D


Received same email this morning. Assume so. Lol but it works!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Zzed said:


> I've been looking for the work around, or perhaps I'm just not informed... In CM9 a0 I cannot restart to webOS now. I'm not sure if there was a setting that is now gone.
> 
> With webOS / CM7 I was using Cyboot (preware) to set the default OS and time to boot.
> At this time the TP can only shutdown from ICS. On power on start, it goes right to ICS. How can I get back to webOS? Do I need to reflash Moboot?
> ...


download moboot and there is a text file in the package. Read it and it tells you how to change to time/order/and default boot option through ADB (terminal emulator should work but I used ADB to make it 1 second wait on boot). And this is coming from a person who did not know what adb is until recently..


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

i keep getting reboots after about 20 minutes or so of usage. if i leave it in sleep, it's fine. i did a clean wipe system/data/cache/dalvik when i installed cm9, and installed the gapps posted in the cm9 thread in page 4 i think. ive tried doing a repair permissions and rebooting from rom manager, but no dice


----------



## xsalemx (Sep 17, 2011)

I tried to run Photoshop touch, when the app trying to start, the screen goes black then the device reboot.


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

Accelerometer is really unresponsive for me, if I turn the screen it is very delayed for the orientation to adjust between portrait and landscape. This is not a hardware issue as I have tested it fine with certain games on webOS since having installed CM9.


----------



## xsalemx (Sep 17, 2011)

Right now my big brother took from me the touchpad to use team viewer, he turned the notification off, now its showing this message "Unfortunately, system UI has stopped."
and the (Home,back,multitask) bottons is gone and every 10 seconds this message showup and i can't find way to fix this


----------



## mircsicz (Oct 16, 2011)

I've also posted in the main CM9 thread:

Have connected my TP to my iPhone via BT, both show each other as connected. TP tells in settings that it's using the BT-PAN profile. But in systray it tells "no Internet Connection"

Busybox ifconfig shows that there's no IP assigned...


----------



## Fall Guy (Jan 19, 2012)

xsalemx said:


> Right now my big brother took from me the touchpad to use team viewer, he turned the notification off, now its showing this message "Unfortunately, system UI has stopped."
> and the (Home,back,multitask) bottons is gone and every 10 seconds this message showup and i can't find way to fix this


Theres a new fix for this and charging combined on the bottom of the main page
Charger and SystemUI force close fix for alpha0: http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/ Just flash with CWM

I have one issue so far. I got into the habit of flicking the screen off when I put it down in CM7 to stop the unresponsive touchscreen problem. However there`s now a good chance that the Touchpad will reboot after 30 secs or so after turning the screen off.

Edit : hasn`t done it again since I updated to the above fix.


----------



## OGPI (Jan 19, 2012)

Went the ACME upgrade route and pretty much everything is working except flash player shows as installed in the market but cant update it. Is there a method to spoof this as a different device to allow access due to this being considered an unknown device?


----------



## timtlm (Oct 17, 2011)

Home screen grid is 7x6 in landscape and 8x6 in portait. It should likely be 7x6 in both. If you put something in the 8th column in portrait, it will be cut off when you go to landscape.
Wifi issues. It shows connected, but lose internet connection and have to toggle off/on. Sometimes issues with initially connecting. Have to toggle off/on to fix as well.
Device is named cm_tenderloin and probably should be HP Touchpad like it was in the previous releases.
And then there's the obvious ones already mentioned in the main thread.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

OGPI said:


> Went the ACME upgrade route and pretty much everything is working except flash player shows as installed in the market but cant update it. Is there a method to spoof this as a different device to allow access due to this being considered an unknown device?


Try uninstalling the existing version of flash and then installing it from the market. I know that if you have a modified version of Flash (ie Hulufied etc) the market will refuse to update it, but if you uninstall first you can grab the market version without issue.


----------



## rob_z11 (Aug 26, 2011)

you can always use quickboot from the market to reboot.


----------



## rob_z11 (Aug 26, 2011)

any helpin which gapps allows for the exchange email and sync to work?


----------



## OGPI (Jan 19, 2012)

[quote name=&#39;Motoki&#39; timestamp=&#39;1327012022&#39; post=&#39;401886&#39;]
Try uninstalling the existing version of flash and then installing it from the market. I know that if you have a modified version of Flash (ie Hulufied etc) the market will refuse to update it, but if you uninstall first you can grab the market version without issue.
[/quote]
Thats the issue, market wont let me download it cause it shows as an unknown device. Went so far as restoring from titanium without the data and still no flash in browser. Would editing the build.prop have any effect? If so what would i change it to?


----------



## OGPI (Jan 19, 2012)

rob_z11 said:


> any helpin which gapps allows for the exchange email and sync to work?


Ive heard any version 7 or higher. The main culprit seems to be corrected by wiping data and cache from the email and exchange apps after flashing gapps fixer. Just make sure you don get one that has the nfc stuff in it.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

OGPI said:


> Thats the issue, market wont let me download it cause it shows as an unknown device. Went so far as restoring from titanium without the data and still no flash in browser. Would editing the build.prop have any effect? If so what would i change it to?


That's odd. It let me install it with the stock CM9 build.prop, but you could try an edit. Just pick a popular device like the T989 HTC Sensation or something.


----------



## OGPI (Jan 19, 2012)

Motoki said:


> That's odd. It let me install it with the stock CM9 build.prop, but you could try an edit. Just pick a popular device like the T989 HTC Sensation or something.


Well what does android market name your device as when you go directly to the site? I got unknown cm_tenderloin and it says incompatible and offers no button to install.


----------



## xsalemx (Sep 17, 2011)

Fall Guy said:


> Theres a new fix for this and charging combined on the bottom of the main page
> Charger and SystemUI force close fix for alpha0: http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/ Just flash with CWM


thanks man ..... its working now, and i already did installed this fix before system ui error and i didn't notice it fix 2 problems


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

diaz6091 said:


> Back in CM7, I used to be able to run/debug my android apps via Eclipse...now Eclipse does not recognize my TP. I haven't really researched much on development for 2.2+ devices on ICS devices....maybe that is my issue?


most likely not compatible. ICS is very different from gingerbread. Try to see if there is an HD (tablet version) of the app in the market.


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

Superuser will crash for me every time I tap the settings button.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I had an issue where sound would not come out of the headphone jack. Fix is to boot with headphones plugged in.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

slightsanity said:


> Superuser will crash for me every time I tap the settings button.


Seems to be an issue with busybox.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> I had an issue where sound would not come out of the headphone jack. Fix is to boot with headphones plugged in.


That was an issue back in Alpha 2 CM7. Stinks that it is back.


----------



## snake65 (Aug 24, 2011)

I also have the same problem as a user earlier where i connect bluetooth to iphone 3gs but no internet connection even with bletooth hotspot on. 
Chers
John

Sent from my ICS Touchpad


----------



## hareshkhandal (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Experts,

I've a strange problem of email syncing issue.

I've setup my email account in email application and it's continue showing "Waiting for Sync" message on screen.

Please help.

Thanks,


----------



## scottjf8 (Jan 20, 2012)

So I hit the bug (without knowing it) about disabling notifications, and now I keep getting the System UI has stopped error.

I put the fix in the cminstall folder, rebooted, and re-ran novacom pointing to the ACMEinstaller2, and I can see it installed that fix, but I keep getting the System UI error.

Help? What stupid thing am I doing wrong?


----------



## scottjf8 (Jan 20, 2012)

So I hit the bug (without knowing it) about disabling notifications, and now I keep getting the System UI has stopped error.

I put the fix in the cminstall folder, rebooted, and re-ran novacom pointing to the ACMEinstaller2, and I can see it installed that fix, but I keep getting the System UI error.

Help? What stupid thing am I doing wrong?


----------



## scottjf8 (Jan 20, 2012)

So I hit the bug (without knowing it) about disabling notifications, and now I keep getting the System UI has stopped error.

I put the fix in the cminstall folder, rebooted, and re-ran novacom pointing to the ACMEinstaller2, and I can see it installed that fix, but I keep getting the System UI error.

Help? What stupid thing am I doing wrong?


----------



## scottjf8 (Jan 20, 2012)

Crap, stupid Chrome posted that 3 times, sorry


----------



## knh4 (Dec 3, 2011)

Everything installed fine but now market wont even launch for me. I used the ACMEInstaller2 method without wipe. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Bad Bimr (Sep 6, 2011)

My email is not working and have looked for a fix but cannot find one. Gmail is working fine, just the email.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

For you Bad Bimr, I had the same problem:

I've only had one problem so far. After first boot I loaded my Email client, and since I had 6 Email addresses loaded in it kept force closing. After clearing the applications Data, and Force Stopping it, I started it again clean and entered all my Email accounts again, and it works fine.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I bought Bloons TD4 and it had an error when I went to play the game. It was a black screen and said something about memory.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

mentioned early on but the only real problem i'm having is a crash/reboot about every have hour. probably no fix available and just a consequence of being alpha 0.

otherwise, very very slick and nice.


----------



## preed08 (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you all actually able to download apps? I cannot download anything despite how hard I try. I have been trying for hours (about 5) and getting highly frustrated. Wiped cache, dalvik, and user. Nothing at all


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

All of my apps from my CM7 install were transferred over, and i have downloaded a couple more, all working well.


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

"Reboot into Recovery" from rom manager app does not work properly. Reboots to moboot, then after booting into cwm from moboot, an image of an exclaimation point with bug droid appears as an error screen. The same thing happens when using "Back up current ROM", however the backup will resume after the fix step listed below is performed.

fix: hold power and home button 10 seconds to force shutdown, power on and boot to clockwork mod.

need other people to confirm this so i know it's not just me.


----------



## hareshkhandal (Nov 24, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> For you Bad Bimr, I had the same problem:
> 
> I've only had one problem so far. After first boot I loaded my Email client, and since I had 6 Email addresses loaded in it kept force closing. After clearing the applications Data, and Force Stopping it, I started it again clean and entered all my Email accounts again, and it works fine.


How to clean application data?


----------



## seared6 (Jan 19, 2012)

I've had trouble installing CM9.

I had previously installed CM7 no problem. I am using a mac.

I ran acmeinstaller2 and everything seemed to be going smoothly, the 2 penguins showed up and all the text loading then it rebooted.
But now it won't get past the green cyanogen loading screen? I've tried CWM and ran the acme installer a few times but I am not getting any further.

I have no problems rebooting into webos.

Really frustrated, anybody else had this problem? What's the solution?

Thanks


----------



## Fowley (Oct 18, 2011)

hey guys,

i can't boot to WebOS after installing CM9.

@BBoy486: what exactly have you done to make it work? what is ADB? i already tried it with the Terminal Emulator and all i got is : can't do it. Read only memory ....

I also tried to reinstall moboot. didn't solve the problem.

Hope someone can help me.

Greets from Germany


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

preed08 said:


> Are you all actually able to download apps? I cannot download anything despite how hard I try. I have been trying for hours (about 5) and getting highly frustrated. Wiped cache, dalvik, and user. Nothing at all


Yes I can download apps. Did you install the Google market?


----------



## Zenith66 (Oct 14, 2011)

One small but interesting problem, dunno if posted already.
The clock in the lower right corner (the one near the battery) does not update after sleeping. Lock screen clock and widget clocks work fine.


----------



## dijkdj (Jan 20, 2012)

My gmail calender will not update, in "account & sync" it says "com.android.calender" problem with synchronizing at the moment (translated from dutch). So my calendar is empty atm but contacts and foto's sync well


----------



## thesparky007 (Sep 29, 2011)

dijkdj said:


> My gmail calender will not update, in "account & sync" it says "com.android.calender" problem with synchronizing at the moment (translated from dutch). So my calendar is empty atm but contacts and foto's sync well


Forgot which thread I got it from but there is a gapps fixer zip just search for it and it worked for me
Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenith66 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, that Gmail calendar thing also.


thesparky007 said:


> Forgot which thread I got it from but there is a gapps fixer zip just search for it and it worked for me
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


I've installed gapps v10 and still have the problem. The fix was for gapps v8 I believe, it didn't fix it. Not for me anyway.
Should I apply the fix on the v10 gapps?


----------



## dijkdj (Jan 20, 2012)

Fixer, it works here


----------



## Otaewaiv (Dec 6, 2011)

Unable to mount on SDCard to my MAC, plug it in and it does nto show up, it knows its plugged in (charging), but no SDCard I have to boot to recovery to access my SCCard from my MAC


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> All of my apps from my CM7 install were transferred over, and i have downloaded a couple more, all working well.


Me too. I've also had a notification from the Apps store about updates to my apps (about 20) which I applied and they all work fine as well.

My WiFi on my work's network is temperamental, but at home it's fine.


----------



## micheal9009 (Jan 19, 2012)

Otaewaiv said:


> Unable to mount on SDCard to my MAC, plug it in and it does nto show up, it knows its plugged in (charging), but no SDCard I have to boot to recovery to access my SCCard from my MAC


You gotta use the *android file trasfer app* and turn on MTP (settings, storage, top right click settings, turn on MTP)

http://www.android.com/filetransfer/


----------



## Otaewaiv (Dec 6, 2011)

micheal9009 said:


> You gotta use the *android file trasfer app* and turn on MTP (settings, storage, top right click settings, turn on MTP)
> 
> http://www.android.com/filetransfer/


Thank you


----------



## tgenius (Oct 14, 2011)

My issue revolves around Wifi.. my work Wifi network has a SSID for internal and a Guest Internet SSID.. If I'm connected to one, and switch to the other, it looks like it will connect but go into a constant disconnect loop. In order to get it working I have to run the Wifi Fixer and then reconnect to a network...


----------



## Mogul345 (Nov 1, 2011)

I posted this in the main dev thread, but this may be a better place for it. I can get the display to go all wonky and distorted if I rapidly change the orientation of my tablet a few times. Popups and overlays will generally look fine though, and if you click in the appropriate spots things work. If I hit power a couple of times to enter -> exit standby it sometimes resolves, sometimes it takes a full reboot.

How do I take a screenshot in CM9? The option isn't there when I long press power.

EDIT: Also, forgot this. Tried Ad-Hoc tethering again, using Barnacle on my Xperia Play. Touchpad no longer seems to even see ad-hoc networks. I know this is a CM specific feature, has it just not been implemented in CM9 yet?


----------



## derechbennoach (Aug 25, 2011)

WiFi is my bigest problem also. It was working fine I was trying to edit the build prop file but I could not chage permissions. So I booted into recovery and did a change fix permissions. Now WIFI wil not work after many attempts to do it.

I have to give a node to the devs, regardless of issues, this alpha 0 is better than some betas I heve used.

--john


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

Mogul345 said:


> How do I take a screenshot in CM9? The option isn't there when I long press power.


Press volume down and power at the same exact time and hold both down for about 2 seconds. Important to press them at the same time otherwise you'll get the volume slider in your screenshot.

Addressing the recent complaints, WiFi is actually an improvement for me over what it was in CM7. It automatically reconnects on reboots in CM9 every time, whereas in CM7 I had to turn it back on manually after every reboot and sometimes even extended periods when it was on sleep. It is highly possible that router settings have everything to do with this, so I will say that I'm using a 20mhz radio band on N-B-G network mode with standard channel set to auto. Tweaking the standard channel and radio band may help some people. I remember when i had the radio band set to 40mhz (wide) a while back, my laptop would constantly disconnect and reconnect every 5 minutes.


----------



## fussyqbert (Jan 18, 2012)

Live wallpaper is getting cropped when changing orientation. Anyone else?


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't seen it mentioned here yet, but Titanium Backup doesn't yet work.


----------



## dumas777 (Jan 9, 2012)

Did a full wipe but by doing install with clockworkmod instead of acmeinstall (what a bother) method touchpad still goes black and reboots itself very regularly in CM9. Oh well long live rom manger back ups. Went back to Xron 2.9 and will wait for alpha 3 or so before messing with again. Its coming along and will be ready for daily driver soon but Xron is plenty good for now.


----------



## demonhawk (Jan 20, 2012)

I just encountered a quite troublesome bug. I awoke the tablet from sleep just now and the touchscreen is unresponsive. I hold the power button and the prompt comes up stating your tablet will now shut down, but alas, I am unable to click ok.

Anyone have any suggestions on what I should do short of waiting for the battery to drain so I reboot?

*Edit: A Forced reboot (Pwr + Home for 30 sec) solved the issue.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

Any app that I have used that requires SU permission will reboot my TP. Is this a busybox issue?


----------



## slightsanity (Jan 19, 2012)

ncdub said:


> Any app that I have used that requires SU permission will reboot my TP. Is this a busybox issue?


Yeah I think I saw someone say it was, on second thought this probably explains the rom manager reboot not working properly as well.


----------



## handonam (Nov 10, 2011)

xsalemx said:


> I tried to run Photoshop touch, when the app trying to start, the screen goes black then the device reboot.


i wanted to come in and report the same problem.

Any way I can report error logs to you guys to maybe see how this is happening?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

timtlm said:


> Home screen grid is 7x6 in landscape and 8x6 in portait. It should likely be 7x6 in both. If you put something in the 8th column in portrait, it will be cut off when you go to landscape.
> Wifi issues. It shows connected, but lose internet connection and have to toggle off/on. Sometimes issues with initially connecting. Have to toggle off/on to fix as well.
> Device is named cm_tenderloin and probably should be HP Touchpad like it was in the previous releases.
> And then there's the obvious ones already mentioned in the main thread.


If you have tried all the other fixes/work-arounds, download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue. Tell us if if worked.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rob_z11 said:


> any helpin which gapps allows for the exchange email and sync to work?


403 v8


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

scottjf8 said:


> So I hit the bug (without knowing it) about disabling notifications, and now I keep getting the System UI has stopped error.
> 
> I put the fix in the cminstall folder, rebooted, and re-ran novacom pointing to the ACMEinstaller2, and I can see it installed that fix, but I keep getting the System UI error.
> 
> Help? What stupid thing am I doing wrong?


Try flashing the fix using cwm.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

preed08 said:


> Are you all actually able to download apps? I cannot download anything despite how hard I try. I have been trying for hours (about 5) and getting highly frustrated. Wiped cache, dalvik, and user. Nothing at all


Did you use CWM to flash the gapps.zip and gapps fix.zip?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Otaewaiv said:


> Unable to mount on SDCard to my MAC, plug it in and it does nto show up, it knows its plugged in (charging), but no SDCard I have to boot to recovery to access my SCCard from my MAC


Did you turn on USB Computer connection in CM9? Settings/storage, tap menu in upper righthand corner, tap USB Computer Connection, and put a check in the MTP box. 
TouchPad shows up as cm_tenderloin in Windows Explorer. Don't know what it will look like on a Mac. If it doesn't work, you still have CWM.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

tgenius said:


> My issue revolves around Wifi.. my work Wifi network has a SSID for internal and a Guest Internet SSID.. If I'm connected to one, and switch to the other, it looks like it will connect but go into a constant disconnect loop. In order to get it working I have to run the Wifi Fixer and then reconnect to a network...


What kind of router do you have? Is it dual band?


----------



## andymw (Sep 11, 2011)

rob_z11 said:


> any helpin which gapps allows for the exchange email and sync to work?


This has been driving me mad for a couple of days, but now fixed. Unfortunately, the only way I managed to fix it was by clearing the data cache in ClockworkMod. Once I did that and re-setup my email accounts (corporate Exchange and Virgin Media IMAP) they all worked instantly (well almost instantly). If you have your old gmail account from Gingerbread and had it backing up your apps, then you'll get your paid-for apps back automatically, but will probably have to re-install all the free apps.

Bottom line: ICS is now really sweet with the exception of video acceleration and I'm not going back to CM7









Thank you Dalingrin! BTW: Calling this Alpha 0 is probably unfair ... it's more like Alpha 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mogul345 said:


> I posted this in the main dev thread, but this may be a better place for it. I can get the display to go all wonky and distorted if I rapidly change the orientation of my tablet a few times. Popups and overlays will generally look fine though, and if you click in the appropriate spots things work. If I hit power a couple of times to enter -> exit standby it sometimes resolves, sometimes it takes a full reboot.
> 
> How do I take a screenshot in CM9? The option isn't there when I long press power.
> 
> EDIT: Also, forgot this. Tried Ad-Hoc tethering again, using Barnacle on my Xperia Play. Touchpad no longer seems to even see ad-hoc networks. I know this is a CM specific feature, has it just not been implemented in CM9 yet?


Try holding power and vol. down for a couple of seconds. Some say that works, so say it doesn't.

Remember, this is brand now alpha. So there are going to be issues. Why are you intentionally screwing up the screen by rapidly changing the orientation?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

fussyqbert said:


> Live wallpaper is getting cropped when changing orientation. Anyone else?


Yup, so are icons and widgets.


----------



## digtemlows (Jan 18, 2012)

My google calendar works and is sync'd correctly however I don't see, nor do I have the option to see shared calendar's. My wife and I have a couple of shared Google Calendars and it worked fine on CM7. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

hareshkhandal said:


> How to clean application data?


Haresh, in your menu go to Applications, at the top click All, then find the email app called Email, click on it, then click the button that says Clear Data.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

If someone could walk me through getting tibu to work, I'll get you a case of beer  It's the only issue I'm dealing with. Read every post on the cm9 thread, searched threads and Google, installed various tibu apks, without luck. But damn, my TP looks freaking awesome on ics.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## timmy1980 (Sep 21, 2011)

I just posted this in the main cm9 thread and then found this thread! Anyone else experience this?:

I apologise if it has been mentioned already. I changed the dpi to 132 and it does indeed look amazing! I am well aware that I WILL have issues with market apps not showing/installing but I have noticed another side effect. On any dpi that I have tried (120, 130, 132, 140, 150) when using Google search using the top left search icon on the home screen it fc's once I start to type. Only 160 works without issue. Anyone else have the same issue? I have even wiped everything and reflashed and still had the same issue. Again, sorry if it has been mentioned before.


----------



## flar (Jan 21, 2012)

First, let me say that I'm pretty amazed at how well this works especially given all of the caveats given up front. Many kudos to the developers!

I installed CM9 on my previously WebOS 3.0.5-only 16GB Touchpad last night as per Reverend Kyle's guides on Youtube. I installed (with ACMEInstaller2) all at the same time:

moboot 0.3.5
cwm tenderloin 1012
(tried to install twrp at the same time, but it's missing in action)
CM9 alpha 0
gapps-ics-20111230

I then rebooted, logged in and shut down and installed the charger/System UI fix-alpha0 using CWM.

Everything worked great last night, I played with it for a few hours and only had one reboot after I had played Osmos HD for about 20 minutes - it rebooted as I exited the app.

One observation I've had is that the thresholds for "press" vs. "drag" seem to be really fine such that sometimes I have trouble initiating a "press and hold" on the app list so I can install a shortcut. I'll press very carefully, but the screen will wiggle slightly and then it refuses to initiate the "and hold". I have to be really careful when I press to not cause a wiggle so that I can get the "and hold" so I can then drag the app icon to a home screen. Similarly I had problems last night occasionally on the home screen where I'd tap on an icon to launch the program and it would ignore it (and wiggle slightly as if I were draggin). I noticed no such issues in the few programs and games I've tried sot his could be limited to the stock home screen app...

This afternoon I went to use it and I now have 2 issues that I haven't seen mentioned:

- Some apps in the market show up under updates, but when I go into them there is no update to install. This happens even if I uninstall and reinstall and even if I uninstall, search for it again in the Market, and reinstall from the results of the search. Two that are doing this to me now are "Movies (flixter)" and "HD Widgets".

- Possibly related to the "observation" above I now can no longer launch many of my apps from the home screens. When I tap on them it scrolls to the next home screen to the right no matter how careful I am to tap or press without any sideways movement. It's gone from "hyper drag gesture" to "proactive drag gesture". There are some icons that I can launch, however, and they are all on the top or bottom rows of home screen icons. But any other row I just get a warp to the next screen result. Note that I can launch any app from the app drawer, just not from the shortcuts on the home screens.

An observation about the second issue. When I was just trying to come up with the details on reproducing it I decided to test the "top row" issue and I added a new icon to the top row of a screen that had none in that row. At that point I was able to launch any icon on that home screen, so it somehow "fixed" the issue, but it was temporary. I then went to another home screen and I was back to the warping issues and when I returned to the previously "fixed" home screen it was buggy again.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

@ milski65 - By tibu do you mean titanium backup? Mine is working properly...I have successfully done a full apps + system backup in titanium backup. Maybe clear cache and data in superuser, as well as titanium backup. (Settings > Apps > All > find app > clear cache, data.)

Issue I have is my TouchPad seems to reboot every couple of minutes, sometimes less than a couple minutes. Seems like once it goes to sleep it reboots eventually. Kind of expected though, just annoying. I'm going to try a fresh install to see if that continues. Superuser app still force closes after changing the busybox version (using busybox installer via market). So busybox doesn't seem like the issue. I have tried multiple versions.


----------



## detdett (Oct 14, 2011)

milski65 said:


> If someone could walk me through getting tibu to work, I'll get you a case of beer  It's the only issue I'm dealing with. Read every post on the cm9 thread, searched threads and Google, installed various tibu apks, without luck. But damn, my TP looks freaking awesome on ics.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


Google titanium backup 4.0.2 .apk. download it onto your touch pad. Fire up file manager (get it from the market if you haven't done so already) install it and you're off to the races

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## mikevipsr (Jan 20, 2012)

you gotta wipe data, cache, and dalvik before install. believe me i hit all kinds of problems because i installed then wiped everything. the fix was wipe everything then install cm9 using acmeinstaller2. put cm9 first then gapps-ics-20111230.zip and then put Charger and SystemUI force close fix for alpha0 last.


----------



## mikevipsr (Jan 20, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Did you use CWM to flash the gapps.zip and gapps fix.zip?


i had to reinstall cm9 completely. this time i wiped data, cache, and dalvik first. reinstalled and everything workes fine. use gapps-ics-20111230.zip


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lit and det, thanks for the reply. On 402, have done cache and data clears all. I'm trying to restore apps from backup on cm7. So far no luck.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

My attempt at getting Titanium backup running:

I did a completely fresh wipe just now...I know how you feel now on the titanium backup front, it now reboots my TP when doing the "asking for root rights" - going to clear cache and data again on both apps (titanium backup and su) to see what happens...

Still reboots device. This is using the newest titanium backup from market btw (v4.7.4)

Attempting to fix permissions using ROM Manager reboots the TP. Going to CWM to fix permissions...done.

Booting...waiting a minute to open Titanium backup for everything to "sync up" (I noticed when titanium backup was working it wouldn't work properly if I didn't wait)

Installed busybox 1.19.3 using busybox installer (note, this asks for root rights, allow it, and then app exits...reopen and it will work properly)

Titanium backup still reboots device.

Disabled touch sounds cause I was annoyed of them.

Clear titanium backup data, clear superuser data. Titanium asked for root rights...seemed to be going somewhere. Rebooted

Opened titanium backup after reboot. Got to "All done!" screen - Frozen. Power + bottom button

Rebooted...opened Titanium backup. Got to the actual screen this time showing all the information. Rebooted.

Waited a few minutes....opening titanium backup. Reboots.

Cleared titanium backup's data - rebooted immediately, boot up, launch tb, reboots - so seems like clearing data for TB is pointless.

Cleared Su and TB - force stop both. TB asks for root rights, reboots after su prompt comes up saying it allowed tb access.

reboot and immediately open tb - reboot (you can tell I'm getting impatient)

CWM - fix perms

Open SU before opening TB

Open TB - reboot

I'm going back to my backup









*restore backup*

open TB - opened right up...photo proof:

http://i.imgur.com/x3d1p.png


----------



## flar (Jan 21, 2012)

flar said:


> - Possibly related to the "observation" above I now can no longer launch many of my apps from the home screens. When I tap on them it scrolls to the next home screen to the right no matter how careful I am to tap or press without any sideways movement. It's gone from "hyper drag gesture" to "proactive drag gesture". There are some icons that I can launch, however, and they are all on the top or bottom rows of home screen icons. But any other row I just get a warp to the next screen result. Note that I can launch any app from the app drawer, just not from the shortcuts on the home screens.


Switching the home screen transition effect from the default Stack to either Tablet or Standard seems to fix this.


----------



## chiaroscuro (Jun 16, 2011)

ok .. I have a mac.. enabled mtp - have that android file transfer app installed on my mac

- so the tp shows up as cm tenderloin - it is more or less empty ( it doesn't show up my previous sd card files) - this is a problem in more ways than one - the files on the sd card are there - I can see them in any file managers on the tp - but not on the mac. I don't think it is a mac only problem - other problem is that the stock music/google music apps do not see any music that is already there in the old sd card (though poweramp scans and recognises)

bottomline - sdcard =! the mtp folder that shows up on mac and also some apps (like music) don't read the "sd card" - how do I fix this? or is there no fix yet?


----------



## cesar2010 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok my issues is with flash player i removed it n updated to latest but yet i cant seem to be able to plays flash in any browser; it tries to load but fails n if it starts then just stops...any ideas?


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

Does anyone have Google Docs Synchronization Error?


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

Google currents causes my TP to reboot. I have all the sync settings set to disabled. So whenever i open the app, i have to manually hit refresh button. So after everthing is synced up, and the status is at "deleting old media", or something to that effect, my TP always freezes and reboots. Happened like 4 times in a row.


----------



## OGPI (Jan 19, 2012)

@litdroid I feel ya bro. Things were ok when i came from my cm7 install' only issue was flash player not showing as installed in app setting yet installed but not compatable in the market. Did full wipe and reinstsll of cm9 and flash player works but these superuser issues make my greys come in quicker. Other than that this alpha 0 is a great thing that i only hope to get better.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

RE: Docs sync error

I did as well. Clear the app data, uninstall then reinstall fixed it for me. Although the market didn't show an update for docs when I reinstalled it was a tablet optimized version. Wish I would of looked at the version number I had prior to uninstalling.


----------



## rickpub (Oct 16, 2011)

Using setcpu i am unable to overclock my white 64gb touchpad beyond 1512mhz(its native freq). I can oc my 16gb touchpad to 1728mhz without any problem. I tried using setcpu.txt which enabled me to move the slider beyond 1512 to 1728, but cpu will still does not run beyond 1512mhz. In webos, i can oc it for what that is worth. Any thoughts?


----------



## drazend (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anyone experienced the boot animation having the wrong orientation? if you hold the touchpad in portrait with the home button down, it looks like the boot animation is sideways(landscape)leaving black/unused screen above and below the animation. It does the same if I place a custom animation in the /data/local folder.

This is not a big issue, obviously, but I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced it or if it was due to something I did.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone have any idea why Bloons TD4 will not work?


----------



## jsirgey (Oct 18, 2011)

is it built into ICS that when you download an app it automatically adds it to your home screen? Hopefully its just a setting that someone can point out to me since i can't seem to find it....its kind of annoying, I can set my home screen how i want it i dont need you filling up every slot!


----------



## derechbennoach (Aug 25, 2011)

Just a note.
Wifi worked and reconnected after each reboot using 5g. Using n it would refuse to connect without several on and off selections.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

jsirgey said:


> is it built into ICS that when you download an app it automatically adds it to your home screen? Hopefully its just a setting that someone can point out to me since i can't seem to find it....its kind of annoying, I can set my home screen how i want it i dont need you filling up every slot!


Go to market, select settings, and uncheck auto installed to desktop. (or something similar to that).

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jsirgey (Oct 18, 2011)

milski65 said:


> Go to market, select settings, and uncheck auto installed to desktop. (or something similar to that).
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


thanks, a setting in the market....why didn't i think to look there. Thanks alot dude!


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

jsirgey said:


> thanks, a setting in the market....why didn't i think to look there. Thanks alot dude!


Anytime

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## leasax2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hello all.
After the update of CM7 to CM9, ICS starts well but the message "The application NFC Service stopped" appears as the only option with an "OK" button. If I press "ok", the message disappears and returns immediately.
I can not do anything else (except reboot on WebOS): (.
What this service NFC?
An idea to help me correct my pb?
thank you


----------



## OGPI (Jan 19, 2012)

Remember to activate airplane mode before enabling wifi to help with battery drain.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

milski65 said:


> Go to market, select settings, and uncheck auto installed to desktop. (or something similar to that).


Good god that was annoying the hell out of me having a bajillion icons messy all over the desktop because I downloaded a bunch of stuff. Didn't think to check the market settings D'OH. Thanks for that!


----------



## Mogul345 (Nov 1, 2011)

leasax2 said:


> Hello all.
> After the update of CM7 to CM9, ICS starts well but the message "The application NFC Service stopped" appears as the only option with an "OK" button. If I press "ok", the message disappears and returns immediately.
> I can not do anything else (except reboot on WebOS): (.
> What this service NFC?
> ...


You need to install the Gapps Fix from the dev thread. The gapps .zip was pulled from the Galaxy Nexus, and that device has a NFC (Near Field Communications) chip in it for Google Wallet. The TouchPad doesn't have one, so the NFC service is causing issues. The fix removes the NFC related stuff.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I keep getting a Runtime Exception error for Google Docs Sync.

Also, the Touchpad will periodically reboot if it goes to sleep.


----------



## Mogul345 (Nov 1, 2011)

Mogul345 said:


> Remember, this is brand now alpha. So there are going to be issues. Why are you intentionally screwing up the screen by rapidly changing the orientation?


To answer your question, I'm a software developer (I come from .NET land, learning Android development), finding and solving bugs is a major part of my life. This is an alpha build; we are all by definition QA testers. We took the plunge to install and run alpha software. If you don't suss out the bugs now, they make it into the "stable" build. People with no technical skill will expect stable builds to not have bugs like this. I'm just doing my duty.

I'm trying to figure out how to collect useful data so I can file a bug report in the bug tracker that isn't useless to dalingrin and the rest of the team. As a dev, one of the most frustrating things I deal with are bugs with little info on how to reproduce, and no screenshots of the offending behavior. Dalingrin himself says that the graphics subsystem is buggy. If no one reports bugs on it, how can we ever expect it to get better?


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Mogul345 said:


> You need to install the Gapps Fix from the dev thread. The gapps .zip was pulled from the Galaxy Nexus, and that device has a NFC (Near Field Communications) chip in it for Google Wallet. The TouchPad doesn't have one, so the NFC service is causing issues. The fix removes the NFC related stuff.


You know, a lot of people are having that issue and don't know why. It could have easily been prevented if a compatible version of Gapps (or even the name of one that could be googled) were noted on the first page where the rom was posted or some short blurb about depending on which version of Gapps you use, you may need the gapps fixer etc. Just _something_. In regard to Gapps we were pretty much all left to our own devices.

Obviously, everyone wants Gapps. Without them an Android device is fairly useless. There has been a lot of confusion around which version of Gapps to use and I think I must have counted 8 or 10 different variations of ICS gapps floating around. A little consistency and getting every one the same page with regards to all of us installing the same version of Gapps that is fully compatible with the touchpad would have been nice and some saved people a lot of trouble.


----------



## detdett (Oct 14, 2011)

OGPI said:


> Remember to activate airplane mode before enabling wifi to help with battery drain.


how will this help with battery drain?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## linerjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

I installed CM9a0 on my TP last night, and I am shocked at how wonderful it is working! It is certainly more usable now, and this is going to be incredible once a few of the issues get sorted out. I am truly impressed. I have also installed it on my wife's TP.

Install was a complete wipe and install through CWM.

Has anyone else had an issue where the touch sensitivity was gone? In other words, I turned the TP on (from sleep) and could see the lock screen. However, no finger presses would register. I couldn't unlock the device. Switching from portrait to landscape, the display would switch, but I still couldn't unlock the screen.

I ended up having to do the power+vol down hold until it rebooted. It has been fine for the last few hours. It had been asleep for maybe an hour. It survived all night without issue, and multiple other times throughout the day without issue. It was sort of strange.

joe


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mogul345 said:


> To answer your question, I'm a software developer (I come from .NET land, learning Android development), finding and solving bugs is a major part of my life. This is an alpha build; we are all by definition QA testers. We took the plunge to install and run alpha software. If you don't suss out the bugs now, they make it into the "stable" build. People with no technical skill will expect stable builds to not have bugs like this. I'm just doing my duty.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to collect useful data so I can file a bug report in the bug tracker that isn't useless to dalingrin and the rest of the team. As a dev, one of the most frustrating things I deal with are bugs with little info on how to reproduce, and no screenshots of the offending behavior. Dalingrin himself says that the graphics subsystem is buggy. If no one reports bugs on it, how can we ever expect it to get better?


Great, you can report the accelerometer is extremely slow to respond to changes in the orientation of the TouchPad. Thanks


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

linerjoe said:


> I installed CM9a0 on my TP last night, and I am shocked at how wonderful it is working! It is certainly more usable now, and this is going to be incredible once a few of the issues get sorted out. I am truly impressed. I have also installed it on my wife's TP.
> 
> Install was a complete wipe and install through CWM.
> 
> ...


Yup, mine too. Appears to be a hold over from CM7.


----------



## hareshkhandal (Nov 24, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Haresh, in your menu go to Applications, at the top click All, then find the email app called Email, click on it, then click the button that says Clear Data.


Thanks Brawlking, it solved my issue of combine email apps to sync with added email accounts.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

hareshkhandal said:


> Thanks Brawlking, it solved my issue of combine email apps to sync with added email accounts.


No problem


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Fowley said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i can't boot to WebOS after installing CM9.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you had an issue with the install. I would factory reset and use Acmeinstaller again on a clean slate


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

Otaewaiv said:


> Unable to mount on SDCard to my MAC, plug it in and it does nto show up, it knows its plugged in (charging), but no SDCard I have to boot to recovery to access my SCCard from my MAC


There is a Mac Application that will do this. I dont remember the name but google it.


----------



## spiicytuna (Sep 27, 2011)

Aganar said:


> I keep getting a Runtime Exception error for Google Docs Sync.


Does your calendar sync? I cannot get my calendar to sync....but my Docs are working.

*Edit*: this thread worked for me: http://rootzwiki.com...__fromsearch__1


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> mentioned early on but the only real problem i'm having is a crash/reboot about every have hour. probably no fix available and just a consequence of being alpha 0.
> 
> otherwise, very very slick and nice.


Same issue here. With apps running, putting my tp to sleep mode will result in rebooting after some time. But if I return to my homescreen after using some apps(not necessilary close them) and put it to sleep, it will just be ok. 
Anyway, still quite an impressive rom. Love it and hope this will be fixed in the upcoming versions.
Thanks to the CM Team.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

leasax2 said:


> Hello all.
> After the update of CM7 to CM9, ICS starts well but the message "The application NFC Service stopped" appears as the only option with an "OK" button. If I press "ok", the message disappears and returns immediately.
> I can not do anything else (except reboot on WebOS): (.
> What this service NFC?
> ...


I posted a fix on the second post.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Yup, mine too. Appears to be a hold over from CM7.


It was noted that a lot of issues from cm7 A3.5 are still in this build.


----------



## leasax2 (Jan 21, 2012)

Bboy486 said:


> I posted a fix on the second post.


Fine, but where ?
Thanks


----------



## eliter1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice, mini wiki on the second post. Was looking for something like that since questions get buried quickly or repeated a lot in the Alpha thread.


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

I am getting a Google Wallet has stopped message


----------



## doxzilla (Jan 22, 2012)

Haptic feedback dies right after I enter my lockscreen PIN. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## nvillacorta (Jan 22, 2012)

linerjoe said:


> I installed CM9a0 on my TP last night, and I am shocked at how wonderful it is working! It is certainly more usable now, and this is going to be incredible once a few of the issues get sorted out. I am truly impressed. I have also installed it on my wife's TP.
> 
> Install was a complete wipe and install through CWM.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. I leave one app on screen and switch off the screen with the power button. Later on, when I want to use the touchpad again, the lock screen is completely unresponsive. I have to switch it off completely pressing the power and middle button for 15 sec.


----------



## leasax2 (Jan 21, 2012)

I've solved my DFC pb by uninstalling CM9 with (CM7 ACMEUnistaller) then I completely reinstall CM9 (not an upgrade from CM7). Since everything, is ok


----------



## linerjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

Bboy486 said:


> It was noted that a lot of issues from cm7 A3.5 are still in this build.


The strange part is that I never experienced the issue while running CM7, so I didn't realize it might have been a holdover problem.

joe


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

dijkdj said:


> Fixer, it works here


All of the multiupload links are dead. Does anyone else have a mirror to the fixer? I also cannot sync my calendar.


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

eliter1 said:


> Nice, mini wiki on the second post. Was looking for something like that since questions get buried quickly or repeated a lot in the Alpha thread.


doing the best i can. When i see an issue and fix will post in the second post.


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone having a problem with sound completely cutting off? Sometimes even a reboot doesnt fix this!


----------



## linerjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

Is anyone else having a/v sync issues with MX video player and Bluetooth headphones? While watching an avi, the sound is fine through the speakers and wired headphones. However, the sync is quite aways off with the Bluetooth headphones.

I'm not sure if this was also an issue in cm7, because I couldn't get my headphones to pair at all in cm7.

joe


----------



## Joely (Oct 22, 2011)

I can't download apps from Market after installing CM9.

It says "A fault is that Facebook for Android can not be downloaded" (Don't know the exakt word, got my Touchpad in Swedish so







)
I have tested more than just the Facebook app so it isn't just that one ...


----------



## lmbebo (Sep 6, 2011)

Just curious if flash plays for anyone else? I downloaded and manually installed adobe flash 11.1.x? for ICS. Or is this the h/w accel issue?

plus is anyone else able to mount ICS on a mac? I'd like to transfer over some video files, but won't mount. I was able to under windows (rarely run it, but always died).


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

hello all. wanted to say after reading thru almost ALL of the cyanmogen ICS updates and installs that are quite a few issues that people are having.
I wanted to report that im having a 99% success rate on THREE touchpad installs...

this version ROCKS...very fast, almost apple like in the fluidness from window to window. granite im OClocked to 1.5g.

Few things id like to point out.

The sounds does indeed go in and out occasionaly but only when the touchpad goes into sleep mode.
email work great
google apps works great
charge issue has a fix, which ive installed from the start and have had no problems.
granite the battery does drain abit quicker than c7, probably due to more eye candy on c9 and the system itself.
to add files to your touchpad, you have to settings and change that and your golden.
i can boot to WebOS just fine..and its still the same ol same ol...ICS blows it away personally.

Things im curious about if anyone can help?
where did the reboot, recovery, screenshot, etc menu go?
holding down power button brings up "shut down only"
_Found screenshot...hold power and vol up key..wala screenshot_
also how do i lock my desktop...i like the fact people cant move your icons around.

trying to a search on this site seems virtually impossible as you need to have EXACT words...type in HP touchpad returns no resutls. weird, maybe that my end. none the less there are couple things id like to ask?

Thanks for any replies and to the cyanogen team for doing such great work and keeping us HPTP owners excited!
Cheers


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Oct 20, 2011)

Only issues I have really noticed...

Frontline Commando crashes at "Loading..." screen.
HBO GO says device is not compatible.
Netflix no video.
ESPN 3 lags and is very choppy.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Oct 20, 2011)

Just noticed with Google Music when the Touchpad screen is locked the music gets distorted, sounds like it is blowing out the speakers.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

So I've started running into problems with the sdcard/ partition. I was having problems before upgrading to cm 9 and I would like to start completely fresh and wipe everything. Can anyone help me as to the process for this?

From a high level here is what I'm thinking please correct me if I'm wrong.

Use acmeinstaller 2 to uninstall cm9.

Use webos doctor to format everything and reinstall webos

Update webos

Install cm9 with acmeinstaller 2.

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## spinik (Oct 28, 2011)

keep getting android.media.process craches


----------



## devmas (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Does anyone else have problems with Logcat? My logcat keeps getting flooded with the following:

Tag: NetlinkEvent
Text: Got a short QLOG message

It will sometimes literally put 10,000 of these messages within a second or two. As a result, it fills the logcat buffer, deleting any message I might find useful (such as why an app I'm developing is crashing).

I can't tell what application it's coming from, so I tried killing various applications to see if they caused a problem, but no luck.

A search on Google points me to the Android source here, NetlinkEvent.cpp, line 120. Doesn't help me, though.

(I apologize that my first post on this forum is asking for help.)


----------



## rainerrabe (Aug 24, 2011)

After some days of testing, I must say it already works much better than CM7 Alpha 3.5!

Issues, other than already on the install page as disclaimer:
- battery is running low really quickly
- the cpu speed scheduling seems not to work. e.g. "ondemand" and "interactive" governours alwas run at full (Oc'd) frequency.(linked to point 1)
- Wireless reconnecting from time to time, but better than in CM7 (and better than in WebOS?)
- calendar, market, etc works with gapps v8 and gapps fixer (!) - otherwise with gapps calendar sync creates trouble . if gapps older than V8 (7?) the nice ICS calendar is downgraded to the one from CM7, missing the little month view and the top row buttons, etc.
- multiple exchange calendars, that work without any issues in WebOS (even on pre) seem not to work, only the pirmary one from the exchange account gets displayed - might not be a CM bug, but an ICS "feature"
- I had to do a completely clean install (ACME uninsall, delete manually any trace of android from my drive using internalz pro, ..), before too many issues and errors, as the remainders of the *uninstalled* CM7 made the installer believe it would do an upgrade
- built in email widget on desktop is sometimes not updated upon receipt of new mail

but really great job for an Alpha 0 version - CM rocks!


----------



## mastamoon (Jul 19, 2011)

Only 2 issues I have had are

random reboots, generally after opening or after closing an app

and

dead touch screen requiring a homebutton + power button hard power off.

I have 2 touchpads, 1 32gb and 1 16gb and both exhibit both issues. CM9A0 still is awesome though! Havent used my touchpad this much since the first day or 2 I owned it. CM7 was meh.


----------



## Deklin (Jan 22, 2012)

I can report similar issues as BBoy486

(Cut and pasting what he wrote)

1. WiFi is (still) very hit and miss. It shows connected, but loses internet connection and have to toggle off/on. Sometimes issues with initially connecting. Have to toggle off/on to fix as well.

2. Accelerometer is unresponsive. If the screen is turned, it is very delayed for the orientation to adjust between portrait and landscape. This is not a hardware issue as I have tested it fine with certain games on webOS since having installed CM9.

3. As explained in the original post for this release, netflix doesn't work.

4. Rotating the screen the widgets sometimes get messed up, specifically the GMail widget when its docked on the far right of the screen in landscape mode. When switching to portrait, the widget looks incorrect.

5. When charging with a low voltage charger, in WEBos you get a warning that you won't have efficient charging, in android you get no warning or message. Not sure if this is CM9 related, but I had no idea why I wasn't charging well. Thought it was the charging issue which I already applied the patch for. Once I booted into webos, it told me why I wasn't charging well.

6. Titanium backup when asking for root permissions crashes and reboots the device


----------



## CyaFish (Jan 18, 2012)

1. After the tablet sleeps for a while, WIFI drops out and must be cycled off/on.
2. Randomly thrown out of an app to the homescreen or app drawer.
3. Now nearly every time my device goes to sleep, it immediately reboots.

If anyone could share some tips, I would much appreciate it - especially regarding #3


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

CyaFish said:


> 1. After the tablet sleeps for a while, WIFI drops out and must be cycled off/on.
> 2. Randomly thrown out of an app to the homescreen or app drawer.
> 3. Now nearly every time my device goes to sleep, it immediately reboots.
> 
> If anyone could share some tips, I would much appreciate it - especially regarding #3


Wifi policy set to always on?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## CyaFish (Jan 18, 2012)

milski65 said:


> Wifi policy set to always on?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes, just did a complete uninstall + reinstall so hopefully that will fix some things.


----------



## jfizz88 (Jan 23, 2012)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> Just noticed with Google Music when the Touchpad screen is locked the music gets distorted, sounds like it is blowing out the speakers.


Audio distortion when screen is off carried over from cm7


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

pptp vpn not working, did not work in cm7 as well. Does work on a phone with cm7 or 9.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mesh said:


> So I've started running into problems with the sdcard/ partition. I was having problems before upgrading to cm 9 and I would like to start completely fresh and wipe everything. Can anyone help me as to the process for this?
> 
> From a high level here is what I'm thinking please correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


Slow down partner. First off, explain the SD card issues you are having.

ACMEinstaller does not uninstall CM9.

Running WebOS Doctor is not going to fix problems on the Android side. Leave WebOS alone for now. Are you having any problems in WebOS? Anything crashing, refusing to run, not working? If not, no WebOS for now.

Go to this link and read through it. Pay particular attention to the suggestions and comments made by folks that used JC Sullins fixes. The one you are looking to use is his SD card zip, fsck_msdos
drive check. Here is the link: http://rootzwiki.com...-sdcard-issues/

Go to this link and download the fsck_msdos fixer.zip to your PC.	http://www.mediafire...g52q4zr03c3z1gx

You will be using it later.

Based on the posts in that thread, here is what you do to insure that your sd card is error free:

Make a nandroid backup for safety purposes and copy of over to your PC.

Copy a version of CM7zip, CWM.zip, Moboot.zip into the cminstall folder so they will be there when you need them. Use whatever alpha of CM7 you are comfortable with.

Run ACMEuninstaller. Once you do this, your TP is going to boot into WebOS.

Make sure you still have ASMEinstaller on your PC in the correct directory with the novacom.exe program.

Reboot your TP and hold the volume up to get into loader mode: large white usb symbol, connect your TP to your PC.

Run ACMEinstaller.

When it is done go ahead and let your TP boot into Android to verify the install went ok. Don't try to set up anything just yet.

Reboot into CWM mount your TP in usb mode. (Mounts and Storage/mount usb card) and copy the fsck_msdos fix.zip onto your TP, in the root is fine.

Eject your TP from Windows Explorer. Navigate in CWM back to "install zip from SD card", select the fix.zip you just copied and install it.

Reboot back to Android and quickly open notifications. You will see a message "Preparing SD Card". This lasts from 30 seconds to a minute and should finish with no errors. If if does, you now have an error free sd card.

Make another nandroid backup and copy to your PC.

Now it is up to you if you want to try installing CM9. If you do, do a clean install. That means, do a factory/data reset in CWM. Mount your TP again like before in CWM and copy the CM9 zip over to the cminstall folder along with gapps.zip, gapps_fixer.zip, and the charger/UI fix.zip. Install CM9 and boot to Android to insure the install is good. Set up wifi if you want. Boot back to CWM and install gapps, gapps_fix and the charger/UI.zip. You should now have a stable working version of ICS with the market and all programs that need sync working. Of course you will have to sign in to your google account again to get all your Google apps syncing, etc. Reminder, be sure you use an ICS gapps.zip. I used 403 v8. Good luck


----------



## SFT (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm on CM9 0.5

is gallery force closing a common problem?


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

My gallery is working fine,my touch screen is a problem now with 0.5 every time I scroll it selects something on the screen no big deal though.

sent from my CM9 touchpad


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Quoted from another Thread (Alpha 0 and Alpha 0.5 issue)



sav said:


> I got a frozen clock several times. When it happens I go to Settings->date & time. Click to set the time and click Set without changing it. It seems to get the time going again in the system ui.


----------



## tfsabre (Jan 25, 2012)

Issues with CM9 I have found so far:

Still having problems staying logged on wifi using PEAP and MSCHAPV2 as phase 2 auth. But if I use my wifi at home with WEP2 it stays online fine without problems.

Noticed that all my Live TV apps dont work now (SPORT TV,SPORT TV PLUS, TV.COM) you can go into the app but when you press a link it just freezes.

thats all I have noticed so far, but it is very fast and easy to navigate!

Thanks


----------



## Dark09 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone else is running into problems trying to play ps1 games on Fpse, before the games would launch in CM7, but now when you select a psx game it would crash to the app drawer or home screen. I googled around a little, but did not see anyone else post any problems relating to Fpse >.<;; lol.


----------



## fussyqbert (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone gotten their VPN to connect?


----------



## doxzilla (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm having issues with the Sixaxis app; touch emulation doesn't work and certain keymappings are completely unresponsive.


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

My Facebook app doesn't work. Is this a known issue or is it because I haven't done a clean install?


----------



## bulletmark (Jan 22, 2012)

freeza said:


> My Facebook app doesn't work. Is this a known issue or is it because I haven't done a clean install?


Works for me so I suggest the later.


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

Scrolling on websites can open links or zoom in or something like that with alpha 0.5. could be a bug of the changes made with the single touch detection. further graphic bugs appear sometimes (screen is getting blue with some lines on it, wasnt able to make a screenshot just happend twice until now).


----------



## Mecandes (Jan 22, 2012)

I have issues with SD card storage -- so I mounted SD card with CWM, and that works at first -- but it seems to become unmounted a few minutes after boot?

Someone started a thread about it, but no resolution yet: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16255-sd-card-unmounting-automatically-in-cm9/


----------



## freeza (Sep 6, 2011)

bulletmark said:


> Works for me so I suggest the later.


I fixed it, along with every other app that wasn't working for me after the upgrade. No way am I clean installing lol. Way too many apps to do that!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mecandes said:


> I have issues with SD card storage -- so I mounted SD card with CWM, and that works at first -- but it seems to become unmounted a few minutes after boot?
> 
> Someone started a thread about it, but no resolution yet: http://rootzwiki.com...tically-in-cm9/


In the past, the sd card becoming unmounted(set to R/O, read only) was corrected by doing the following:

start the terminal app.

At the $ prompt type su and tap enter

The $ prompt changes to a #.

Now enter mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard and tap enter.
To clarify, that line reads mount(space)-o(space)remount(space)rw(space)/mnt/sdcard

This sets the sd card back to read/write(rw), mounts it. If this does not stick, then you may
need to uninstall Android and do a clean install.


----------



## Mecandes (Jan 22, 2012)

nevertells said:


> In the past, the sd card becoming unmounted(set to R/O, read only) was corrected by doing the following:
> ...
> Now enter mount -o remount rw /mnt/sdcard and tap enter.


Hmm, had no trouble entering the command in terminal, but it had no effect, alas. It didn't return an error, but the SD storage wasn't mounted, either. Would seem strange if I need to reinstall Android, because this was a fresh error-free clean install of CM9 alpha 0 on a Touchpad that had never had anything but WebOS on it. (Upgraded to alpha 0.5, but that didn't fix sd storage issue either.)

I'm wondering if this is related to the problem people are having in earlier versions of CM7 with more than 50 apps on the SD card?


----------



## eguy280 (Jan 27, 2012)

How to play music on CM9 alpha 0.5..I tried copying some music files to the music folder but the music app shows it as empty ?

I downloaded asphalt5 and GT+ HD games but both of them dont play even after build.prop edit.

Any fix for these issues?


----------



## j525 (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't think I've seen anyone else post about this issue - I get reboots constantly every 30 seconds or so on CM9, both on alpha 0 and 0.5. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to it, and I don't have any apps installed except the ones in the gapps zip. I've tried ACMEUninstalling and reinstalling with ACMEInstaller2, wiping the cache, factory reset etc and nothing seems to make any difference. Didn't have any problems with CM7. Anybody got any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SupaDawg (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a couple strange behaviors. Some have been partially addressed, but these are persistent:

- Connecting headphones silences the speakers, but does not result in sound coming out of the headphones

- When waking up on my Touchstone the device continues to operate (clock clicks ahead, notification light flashes), but will not accept any input either via buttons or the touchscreen. I have to do a forced reboot to get back to a useful state.

CM9 a0.5 with Bricked 0.34 - Behavior was the same on Vanilla and Bricked 0.31


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

SupaDawg said:


> I have a couple strange behaviors. Some have been partially addressed, but these are persistent:
> 
> - Connecting headphones silences the speakers, but does not result in sound coming out of the headphones
> 
> ...


May get the steps wrong, but I believe sound can be fixed by leaving headphones plugged in, hit play on music, then pause, pull plug halfway out, push back in, then hit play. I know it's that or something similar. Other issue I have no idea.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mecandes said:


> Hmm, had no trouble entering the command in terminal, but it had no effect, alas. It didn't return an error, but the SD storage wasn't mounted, either. Would seem strange if I need to reinstall Android, because this was a fresh error-free clean install of CM9 alpha 0 on a Touchpad that had never had anything but WebOS on it. (Upgraded to alpha 0.5, but that didn't fix sd storage issue either.)
> 
> I'm wondering if this is related to the problem people are having in earlier versions of CM7 with more than 50 apps on the SD card?


Have you tried to move that many apps to your SD card? It's an sd card issue, not a CM9 problem. There is a thread on the top of the Touchpad forum about sd card issues and fixes. If this is where you are at, you need to completly read that thread and decide what you want to do. I did not have the 50+ problem, but I did install JC's memory fix and currently have 3.5 gigs of internal space. One should run the fix on a new/clean install for the best possibility of success. Getting all the apps moved back to internal memory is a pain, but once done, sd card issues should be resolved. The CM team probably could incorporate JC's fix into the rom, but right now they have bigger fish to fry right now.

You must be one of those guy who can't resist an app no matter what it is.


----------



## megalodon_67 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was successful using this version.... Adobe_Flash_Player_11.1.112.61.apk

send from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

